
Show HN: Chrome Extension that finds direct download links from FTP servers - PaliwalSparsh
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fearch/kalmlbhhgndofalfencmggfncedfajgj
======
PaliwalSparsh
This small project was made back in my 2nd year (weekend project stopped
working on it), but now is maintained as a part of my college opensource
organisation. So I thought it would be great to get it up and running. This is
the github link for the project -

[https://github.com/NIT-dgp/chrome-search-extension](https://github.com/NIT-
dgp/chrome-search-extension)

Though the code base is very small, but the extension is very useful.

